# Goofy question: can you STRIP Future?



## ParkRNDL (Mar 20, 2002)

Okay, so I tried this idea with Future that didn't work out as expected. (I put food coloring in it, in case you were wondering.) The color all ran to the edges of the car, which I should have figured would happen. Is there a way to easily strip this stuff off? It's on a resin body if that matters...

--rick


----------



## roadrner (Jul 21, 1999)

I though I had read on a thread, to strip Future, just dip it back in Future for awhile then rinse it with warm H2O. rr


----------



## AfxToo (Aug 29, 2003)

This may help: http://www.swannysmodels.com/TheCompleteFuture.html


----------



## roadrner (Jul 21, 1999)

AFXToo,

Great FAQ page. Found this sentence:

" If you screw up the application you can remove the dried Future with Windex, Windolene or simply let it soak in a cup of Future overnight." 

:thumbsup: rr


----------



## roadrner (Jul 21, 1999)

ParkRNDL said:


> Okay, so I tried this idea with Future that didn't work out as expected. (I put food coloring in it, in case you were wondering.) The color all ran to the edges of the car, which I should have figured would happen. Is there a way to easily strip this stuff off? It's on a resin body if that matters...
> 
> --rick


Rick,
Were you trying to use this as the color coat, or a tinting coat over a color basecoat? I'm sure if it was a color coat, the body had primer on it, right?
rr


----------



## ParkRNDL (Mar 20, 2002)

roadrner said:


> Rick,
> Were you trying to use this as the color coat, or a tinting coat over a color basecoat? I'm sure if it was a color coat, the body had primer on it, right?
> rr


 Well... neither, really. The body is molded in pink and I was trying to tint it to red. It has a cool metallic in it that I was trying to keep. I think the next thing I'll try is Testors candy transparents... although every time i try to use them, they run to the edges like the Future did... ok, maybe i'll live with pink metallic... 

Anyway, thanks to all for the info. I think I'll try the Windex... i recall reading on the bottle of Future that you can strip it off the floor using ammonia. i didn't want to try straight ammonia (jeez i HATE the smell of that stuff) but if I'm not mistaken, Windex has ammonia in it.

--rick

EDIT: hey AFXToo, that's a GREAT site. Thanks.


----------



## roadrner (Jul 21, 1999)

ParkRNDL said:


> I think the next thing I'll try is Testors candy transparents... although every time i try to use them, they run to the edges like the Future did... ok, maybe i'll live with pink metallic...
> 
> --rick
> 
> EDIT: hey AFXToo, that's a GREAT site. Thanks.


Rick,
I've use the Testors candy paint with the same results. One trick I have learned from many instances of trial and error is ;
1. Warm up the spray can with H2O.
2. Spray from distance, very lightly. VERY LIGHTLY.
3. Have patience.
4. Next coat, spray from a distance about 15-25 minutes later. LIGHT AND DISTANT.
5. Drink a cold one.
6. Watch a sitcom or three commercials.
7. Put on what could be your final coat, from a distance, and make sure it's warm.
8. May need an optional coat or two, your call, go to step 4.
9. After three times reaching number 8, stop painting anything, go directly to #5 and end.
 rr

Hope this helps. That paint can look good, but you have to work it!  rr


----------



## boss9 (Apr 19, 2002)

Hello,

Well, this seems like so good stuff--I've never used it before (except on the kitchen floor) and by the posts it almost seems like a miracle formula. I will have to go out and get some more. 
Hmmm...I'm not too sure if I'll follow roadrner's directions to the letter though--if so I might only be able to do the floor--if I'm still standing! :freak: 
Cheers..:wave:


----------

